# Wonder Woman



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 18, 2011)

I have heard that posting pics of women in skimpy outfits gets people rep. I am conducting an experiment to see if this is true. This is the first shot of the new Wonder Woman costume from the upcoming NBC series from David E Kelley.






There is a full shot here, along with the opinion that this is the worst thing ever.

io9. We come from the future.

It seems to be merging her traditional costume with the new one from the comic book.






Frankly, I think it combines the worst of both.


----------



## zzzz (Mar 18, 2011)

The second one looks more like spider woman!

I kinda like this outfit better!


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## FuelRod (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd rep you for a pic of Lynda Carter in the roll.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 18, 2011)

No one has ever come close to Jennifer Garner as Elektra . . not in costume or in body.  











By comparison, Adrianne Palacki looks like a total dork.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 18, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> I'd rep you for a pic of Lynda Carter in the roll.



Just for you...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Heck.. I thought this was about Sarah Palin..


----------



## Toome (Mar 19, 2011)

Call me old and stubborn, but no one is going to replace Lynda Carter as Wonder Woman.


----------



## Anachronism (Mar 19, 2011)

I prefer the old look, but at least the new TV outfit is better than the new comic book one. They absolutely DESTROYED the character with that outfit change in the comic book. I understand it hasn't exactly been overwhelmingly well received by the readers either.


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah... I could watch that first pic for an hour a week.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 19, 2011)

Shadow said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rep you for a pic of Lynda Carter in the roll.
> ...


Back in the day, if I was at my aunt and uncles house and this show came on, my uncle would sing his own lyrics:

"Dee dee, dum dum dum dum, Wonder Bi-hitch". Just thinking about that *still* cracks me up.


----------



## USArmyRetired (Mar 19, 2011)

How about this?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 19, 2011)

USArmyRetired said:


> How about this?



Yup.. that's what I'm talking about...


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 19, 2011)

Don't DO that!!! I almost barfed!


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 19, 2011)

zzzz said:


> The second one looks more like spider woman!
> 
> I kinda like this outfit better!


you can tell that artist's got an ass fetish.  SHEESH!


----------



## USArmyRetired (Mar 19, 2011)

I thought before Wonder Woman came out that Isis played by JoAnna Cameron
 was pretty hot back in the early to mid 70s. My kids couldn't get away from the TV on Saturday mornings watching her and Captain Marvel.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Don't DO that!!! I almost barfed!



What... arguing with the blow-up version again..?




I'm sorry...


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 19, 2011)

USArmyRetired said:


> I thought before Wonder Woman came out that Isis played by JoAnna Cameron
> was pretty hot back in the early to mid 70s. My kids couldn't get away from the TV on Saturday mornings watching her and Captain Marvel.


I dunno what's worse.  The fact I remember that show or I faintly recall thinking that she was hot too.


----------

